# Need Sci-Fi show/movie suggestions



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been doing a film study in school and since my teacher constantly thinks I'm doing sci-fi movies as my topic of study I've decided to fuck all diversity and stick to sci-fi. That being said, I need shows/films to watch/"study".

What I have seen so far:
Star Wars
Star Trek (all films + all series)
Firefly/Serenity
Blade Runner
Battlestar Galactica (the reboot)
Robocop
Gattaca
I, Robot
War of the Worlds (Tom Cruise one)
Invasion of the Body Snatchers
Futurama (while it's comedy it's still sci-fi and pokes a lot of fun at sci-fi in general)
Logan's Run
Terminator (all of them including that horrific piece of shit known as Salvation)
The Matrix (all of them)
Back to the Future
Avatar (the blue people one, will probably talk about it because of its pioneering 3D)
District 9
What I plan on seeing:
2001: A Space Odyssey
Moon
Alien (series)
Predator
Stargate (series, probably start with SG-1)
The Thing (...eventually)
Interstella 555
Doctor Who
Torchwood
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Things I really don't want to see:

Babylon 5 (saw the first episode and it bored me to death, I can't see myself sitting through 5 seasons of it)
Original Battlestar Galactica (way too corny for my tastes)
Super old sci-fi flicks (I want modern stuff, like 1980's onwards, with a few exceptions like 2001)
X-Files (honestly heard some disappointing stuff about it and it never looked interesting)
Fringe (basically heard it's X-Files where the two main characters bang in the first episode... Or I'm confusing it with something else)
I also want them to be, you know, good. So don't go suggesting Total Recall or something.






So remember, modern-ish sci-fi shows and movies.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 22, 2012)

Those are some pretty good ones: Spontaneously I would suggest "12 monkies" and the Alien(s)-movies. There are probably way more but I can`t remember them


----------



## DS1 (Jan 22, 2012)

One word: Gattaca


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 22, 2012)

X files, torchwood, the fly, stargate, sliders, fringe, dr who, invasion of the body snatchers, irobot, war of the worlds.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

DS1 said:


> One word: Gattaca



Oh yeah, I saw that a while ago in Biology class.



Master Mo said:


> Those are some pretty good ones: Spontaneously I would suggest "12 monkies" and the Alien(s)-movies. There are probably way more but I can`t remember them



Yeah, I really need to get on Alien(s). And I'll look up 12 Monkeys too.



jalaneme said:


> X files, torchwood, the fly, stargate, sliders, fringe, dr who, invasion of the body snatchers, irobot, war of the worlds.



Never been too interested in X Files but I'll take a look. Never heard of Torchwood. I'll look for The Fly as well. I've seen a few random episodes of Stargate and it was good, I'll definitely watch that. Fringe never looked too interesting. Dr. Who, I don't where I should start with it. I've seen Invasion of the Body Snatchers (the original one) a while ago. I, Robot was kinda meh as a film, never found it too great. And I saw the latest War of the Worlds and didn't find it exactly amazing like everyone says (plus the book is one of the few things I've actually read).


----------



## DS1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ha, and depending on what your definition of "sci-fi" is (judging by your list it means anything that happens in outer space... or is blade runner), you could also watch like, a billion different anime. Cowboy Bebop is 100% legit sci-fi, and then you have Gundam, which is about as sci-fi as Star Wars is.

But really, Gattaca is as classic as 2001, and pretty much defines the genre. Your prof will be proud (personally I hate Gattaca and most sci-fi, but I'm not going to pretend like it isn't really significant)

edit: Unless you have a painfully perfect memory for movies like I do, I suggest you re-watch Gattaca. You might get extra credit or something!

edit2: not I, Robot


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Ha, and depending on what your definition of "sci-fi" is (judging by your list it means anything that happens in outer space... or is blade runner), you could also watch like, a billion different anime. Cowboy Bebop is 100% legit sci-fi, and then you have Gundam, which is about as sci-fi as Star Wars is.
> 
> But really, Gattaca is as classic as 2001, and pretty much defines the genre. Your prof will be proud (personally I hate Gattaca and most sci-fi, but I'm not going to pretend like it isn't really significant)
> 
> ...



Do people really love Gattaca that much? I saw it and I certainly wouldn't think it was a classic. It was like 3 years ago but I never would've guessed it'd have the same status as 2001: A Space Odyssey.

I'm generally going to avoid anime honestly. Technically any anime with robots or in the future could go under "sci-fi" so it'd be from like Gurren Lagann to Ghost in the Shell (I think?). I enjoy a few anime series but wouldn't really want to view it constantly.

I've been contemplating Interstella though or whatever it's called. Yes it's anime but it's Daft Punk and I've heard it's a bit odd but overall good. Plus it can't be that bad if it has Daft Punk music in it. Right, Tron Legacy?


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

Alien (Theatrical Cut)
Aliens (Theatrical Cut)
Alien 3 (Possibly....Director's Cut if possible, plus all the imagining documentaries so you understand the idea's they were having)

Predator

Robocop

Blade Runner (Directors Cut)

The Thing (the Remake with Kurt Russell)

The Abyss

Westworld
Logan's Run (although the book is better)
Saturn 3
Capricorn One (may not count as it's not really scifi in the traditional sense)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> Alien (Theatrical Cut)
> Aliens (Theatrical Cut)
> Alien 3 (Possibly....Director's Cut if possible, plus all the imagining documentaries so you understand the idea's they were having)
> 
> ...



Saw Robocop, saw Blade Runner (Final Cut version), and saw Logan's Run. I definitely need to get around to Predator though (I did see Predators in theaters though). My friend (who surely will pop up here to suggest Babylon 5 ) always brings The Thing over when we all hang out but we never get around to watching it... mainly because I'm a big pussy.

I'll look up the others though, thanks.

BTW I'm updating the list in the OP a lot with your suggestions.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 22, 2012)

[quote name='Guild McCommunist' timestamp='1327239549' post='4074917`]

Never been too interested in X Files but I'll take a look. Never heard of Torchwood. I'll look for The Fly as well. I've seen a few random episodes of Stargate and it was good, I'll definitely watch that. Fringe never looked too interesting. Dr. Who, I don't where I should start with it. I've seen Invasion of the Body Snatchers (the original one) a while ago. I, Robot was kinda meh as a film, never found it too great. And I saw the latest War of the Worlds and didn't find it exactly amazing like everyone says (plus the book is one of the few things I've actually read).[/quote]

If you want the best recent dr who's start with david tennant, 2 other films to check out, deja vu and minority report, fringe is ok, but it maybe wwhat you are looking for your school project as it has a lot of scientific stuff in the tv series.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ghost in the Shell is 100% legit sci-fi, just like Cowboy Bebop. I had this one class with a film professor (not a film class, it just happened that that was the prof's specialty), and he used Ghost in the Shell as an example of sci-fi. That is, he showed that animated movie over 10,000 possible live action sci-fi movies. So don't count stuff out because it's animated.

And if "people" (who are these people?) didn't like Gattaca, it's because they're fools. It accomplishes everything that sci-fi has been since the beginning - a painful look at what our society would be like with certain changes or advancements.

Also check out Dark City. Haven't seen it myself, but heard from normal people (as in, not internet freaks and losers who can't pay attention to things) that it's a phenomenal work of sci-fi.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 22, 2012)

xist, why theatrical cut of aliens? The directors cut has the cgi in it but  its got more scenes and stuff too.


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> xist, why theatrical cut of aliens? The directors cut has the cgi in it but  its got more scenes and stuff too.



The added bits i consider to be bloat. Yes they do add a little bit of background but it's unncessary and for something which thrives on pace and the unknown i honestly don't feel they add to a first time viewing. If you've seen the original Aliens then i can understand a reviewing of the Directors Cut, but to add all that extra time for what i think is minimal payoff is unwarranted.

So whilst i appreciate the colonist's story, the family story, the guns etc... all add a little, i feel the detract from the overall experience a little. Aliens is one of my favourite films of all time and i appreciate that views like this are possibly a travesty, but it's how i'd recommend a newcomer approach the series (and pretend Resurrection and the AvP films never happened).

Edit - Alien 3 on the other hand is a totally different film when theatrical and DC versions are compared.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What I plan on seeing:
> *2001: A Space Odyssey*
> Moon






...if it wasn't a film study, I'd tell you to grab your belongings and run as far as it's humanly possible from this travesty. I understand it's supposed to be artsy but... it's too artsy. There are points in this movie when I just want to yell "CUT! The scene's been going on long enough! Cut to the next one already!" - it's artificially prolonged and as padded as it gets. After about 25 minutes of giving it a chance, I just stopped the movie, I couldn't possibly take another second of it.

*My suggestions:*
Doctor Who (I don't particularily like the first season of the new series, but David Tennant and Matt Smith are doing a great job in the later seasons)
Torchwood (Nice addition to the forementioned series)
The X Files (if you're into that kind of thing. "It's a conspiracy!")
Stargate (great movie, great series)
War of the Worlds (The new film. The old ones will likely melt your brain)
The Thing (Especially John Carpenter's, but the new prequel is alright. Not nearly as good though)
The Terminator (The entire series plus Chronicles of Sarah Connor if you can stand the lower production value)
Gattaca (If you like Drama)
I, Robot (Action-y!)
Equilibrium (Damn... Sweet...)
The Matrix Trillogy (For reasons obvious to all)
District 9 (It's quite pleasant)
5th Element (Bruce Willis + Mila Jovovich? I'm sold)
Aliens movies (Awww yeah!)
Predator movies (Moar aww yeah!)
Independence Day (Delightfuly bad, immensly pleasureful to watch)
Back to the Future Trillogy (Hey, it's sci-fi!)
Pitch Black (Vin Disel as Riddick? Aww yeah...)
Mission to Mars (I remember it being good... was it any good?)
Robocop films (cheesy! >)
The Lawnmower Man (Virtual Reality, yay!)
Universal Soldier series (If you like Van Dame)
Demolition Man (One of my favourites, go 90'ties!)
Ghost in the Shell series (If Anime is allowed)
Cowboy Beebop (Same)
Outlaw Star (Same)
Judge Dread (I AM THE LAAAAW XD)
Escape form L.A/New York (Plisken IS awesome)
Men in Black 1/2 (Nice comedy)
Avalon (A Japanese and Polish production about Virtual Reality - absolutely amazing!)
Hollow Man (Invisibility is cool)
Event Horizon (Quite thrilling...)
Titan A.E (Beautifuly animated)
X-Men films (Hey, it's sci-fi too!)
A.I Artificial Intelligence (Touchy)
Final Fantasy - Spirits Within (Awesome flick)
Replicant (Again, Van Dame)
Planet of the Apes (D'uh)
The Cube (Horror/Thriller nicely done)
Dreamcatcher (Similar to The Thing, but "different")
Appleseed 1/2 (D'uh)
Doom (I'm one of those people who actually liked it, so there)
Timecop (It's awesome! X3)
Vexille (If you like Appleseed)
Elysium (Same)
Transformers (D'uh)
Avatar (mmm... yeah >>)
Bourne-related films.
The Fly (Of course how could I forget the timeless classic!)
...and probably lots and lots more, but you have enough material to write a pretty large essay.


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ...if it wasn't a film study, I'd tell you to grab your belongings and run as far as it's humanly possible from this travesty. I understand it's supposed to be artsy but... it's too artsy. There are points in this movie when I just want to yell "CUT! The scene's been going on long enough! Cut to the next one already!" - it's artificially prolonged and as padded as it gets. After about 25 minutes of giving it a chance, I just stopped the movie, I couldn't possibly take another second of it.



Whilst i totally agree with you that it's a disaster of being an entertaining film, it serves as a demonstration of techniques used all over the place in latter day Sci-Fi movies. 2001 is tedious to sit through and is barely a coherent piece in and of itself, but it has some historical significance. I'd definitely say watch it, but do so with the ability to fast forward through bits without guilt.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ...if it wasn't a film study, I'd tell you to grab your belongings and run as far as it's humanly possible from this travesty. I understand it's supposed to be artsy but... it's too artsy. There are points in this movie when I just want to yell "CUT! The scene's been going on long enough! Cut to the next one already!" - it's artificially prolonged and as padded as it gets. After about 25 minutes of giving it a chance, I just stopped the movie, I couldn't possibly take another second of it.



I've seen a few Kubrick movies (well, not a lot, mostly just A Clockwork Orange and Dr. Strangelove) and I found A Clockwork Orange at least to be terribly padded. Spends too much time being kooky to be actually entertaining. Incredibly boring flick. But A Space Odyssey is considered a sci-fi staple and I couldn't call it a "sci-fi film study" without it.
Doctor Who (I don't particularily like the first season of the new series, but David Tennant and Matt Smith are doing a great job in the later seasons): I'll probably have to watch it as its like as big a part of the Brits as fish and chips.
Torchwood (Nice addition to the forementioned series): Looked it up a bit and it looks interesting, I'll watch it.
The X Files (if you're into that kind of thing. "It's a conspiracy!"): Not really interested, all I hear is that the "conspiracy" builds up to nothing.
Stargate (great movie, great series): Will watch.
War of the Worlds (The new film. The old ones will likely melt your brain): Saw it, thought it was good special effects and filming surrounded by a terribly cliched "neglectful divorced dad" plot.
The Thing (Especially John Carpenter's, but the new prequel is alright. Not nearly as good though): Will watch
The Terminator (The entire series plus Chronicles of Sarah Connor if you can stand the lower production value): Saw the movies and I've heard great things about SCC. Will watch.
Gattaca (If you like Drama): Saw it.
I, Robot (Action-y!): Saw it.
Equilibrium (Damn... Sweet...): May watch it on my own time but probably won't do it for film study. GUNKATA.
The Matrix Trillogy (For reasons obvious to all): Saw it, will definitely talk about it. Love the first one, the second one is alright, third one is meh.
District 9 (It's quite pleasant): How could I forget this? Saw it and will talk about it... Although when I saw it I didn't have subtitles. May need to rewatch.
5th Element (Bruce Willis + Mila Jovovich? I'm sold): Meh, I've heard some people love and some people hate it.
Aliens movies (Awww yeah!): Will watch.
Predator movies (Moar aww yeah!): Will watch at least the first one, already saw Predators
Independence Day (Delightfuly bad, immensly pleasureful to watch): Saw this film like a bagillion times, more of a disaster flick.
Back to the Future Trillogy (Hey, it's sci-fi!): How could I forget? Saw them all.
Pitch Black (Vin Disel as Riddick? Aww yeah...): Saw bits and pieces of it, may watch on my own time but not for the study.
Mission to Mars (I remember it being good... was it any good?): Never heard of it.
Robocop films (cheesy!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > ...if it wasn't a film study, I'd tell you to grab your belongings and run as far as it's humanly possible from this travesty. I understand it's supposed to be artsy but... it's too artsy. There are points in this movie when I just want to yell "CUT! The scene's been going on long enough! Cut to the next one already!" - it's artificially prolonged and as padded as it gets. After about 25 minutes of giving it a chance, I just stopped the movie, I couldn't possibly take another second of it.
> ...


Never said it doesn't have artistic value - I actually said it's overflowing with it. It is breathtakingly boring though and I agree that a fast forward past bits that add nothing to the plot is a good idea... which makes the film about 30 minutes long.

Unfortunatelly, I'd feel guilty after doing that thus I never returned to the piece.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Transformers (D'uh): Sorry, I already played with my own feces this morning. I saw the first one and the second one. 5 hours of my life I'll never get back.



Number 1 was alright, number 2 was okay minus the Racist Bots and it would very likely be better if not that dumb broad, number 3 I didn't watch yet and not particularily thrilled to watch it... so yeah, I guess you're right.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I suggest Gattaca over 2001 as a seminal work of sci-fi film, it's not boring or obtuse. Straight to the point, totally relevant, and does everything all the 'classic' works do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just another word about Doctor Who - approach it with an open mind and if you're not into "really confusing stuff" then you should actually check out season 4 onwards - there really isn't much you'd miss concerning "the plot" as the Doctor is straight after a regeneration cycle. Well, maybe aside from a few "Silence" bits, but that's explained in Season 5 anyways. I personally started watching the series starting from Season 5 and it completely devoured me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Transformers (D'uh): Sorry, I already played with my own feces this morning. I saw the first one and the second one. 5 hours of my life I'll never get back.
> ...



2 was also like  2 1/2 hours long.and it involved very little development in terms of plot and characters. Movies that are half as long can go twice as far. Plus it was nothing more than special effects and it lacked the effective staples of a good piece of sci-fi. In the end it goes into the "Michael Bay's Bin of Fapkins" category and not really sci-fi. Perhaps if I wanted some scapegoat to bawww about how modern film is degrading into some shitheap then I'd choose Transformers. Otherwise they're something to push out of your mind.



Foxi4 said:


> Just another word about Doctor Who - approach it with an open mind and if you're not into "really confusing stuff" then you should actually check out season 4 onwards - there really isn't much you'd miss concerning "the plot" as the Doctor is straight after a regeneration cycle. Well, maybe aside from a few "Silence" bits, but that's explained in Season 5 anyways. I personally started watching the series starting from Season 5 and it completely devoured me.



Well I kinda want to start from a series beginning. It's just kinda confusing since the series went from like, what, the 60's to the 80's then returning in the 2000's? I just want the most recent (good) series that won't be entirely confusing to someone who hasn't bothered seeing the original series. Think of it like Star Trek TNG and TOS. You can watch TNG without TOS but if you saw TOS you'd get a few of the references and crossover episodes with Spock (and the one with Scotty) will be a lot more interesting/relevant.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jan 22, 2012)

Inception
WALL-E
Alien vs Predator


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > xist, why theatrical cut of aliens? The directors cut has the cgi in it but  its got more scenes and stuff too.
> ...



Fair enough reason, and yes i have seen the original and have the blu ray box set, also great list foxi4


----------



## xist (Jan 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> Fair enough reason, and yes i have seen the original and have the blu ray box set, also great list foxi4



If you've not watched all the bonus material for Alien 3 then it's well worth a watch. It's a very interesting look at the film and the troubles it had.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > What I plan on seeing:
> ...



.... An implication that 2001 could be anything but incredible and that Transformers or EVENT HORIZON is more worthwhile than it will get you a strangling from a film buff. Seriously. I mean, I respect the opinions of others, and I will seem like the hugest hypocrite in the world for saying this, but what is this. 2001 is not only one of the defining works of the sci-fi genre, it also serves as an extremely significant point in the history of movies. Stopping 2001 in 25 minutes is like stopping Titanic when the boat is about to sink. 25 minutes is NOT giving something a chance.

Anyways, here I go; Movies only. Movies I IMPLORE you to watch are hearted.
- The Fly
- The Thing
- A.I. - Artificial Intelligence


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 22, 2012)

xist said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > Fair enough reason, and yes i have seen the original and have the blu ray box set, also great list foxi4
> ...



I haven't had time to see all the extras yet as there is a lot of content on the blue ray box set, also please stay away from the terminator tv series, its horrible, stick to the movies.

I have the girl who lept through time on dvd, great animie, also how could I forget back to the future! No worries, there are so many sci fi movies, its hard to remember them all lol.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

Chhotu uttam said:


> Inception
> WALL-E
> Alien vs Predator




Is Inception really sci-fi? I know it has some science in it but the science stuff behind is what I found confusing (not really, it's an inside joke). Great film but I don't know if it's sci-fi.

I haven't seen WALL-E but definitely need to. I haven't touched anything animated yet so WALL-E seems optimal.

I really don't see AvP being worth watching. I'd rather just watch Alien and Predator. It kinda has the same mentality as Capcom crossovers. Does it make sense? Fuck no! Is it cool? Fuck yes! Who doesn't want to see Wolverine beating the shit out of Ryu or Dante facing off with Deadpool (from the most recent game, that is)?



KingdomBlade said:


> - A.I. - Artificial Intelligence


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well I kinda want to start from a series beginning. It's just kinda confusing since the series went from like, what, the 60's to the 80's then returning in the 2000's? I just want the most recent (good) series that won't be entirely confusing to someone who hasn't bothered seeing the original series. Think of it like Star Trek TNG and TOS. You can watch TNG without TOS but if you saw TOS you'd get a few of the references and crossover episodes with Spock (and the one with Scotty) will be a lot more interesting/relevant.


Doctor Who is a specific character that was sort of designed to be re-bootable from the start. The character "dies" at the end of each "series" and re-vitalizes himself into a new form, so does his starship. He also usually ditches his friends for whatever reason and a new serie starts basically from scratch.

I assure you that if you want a fresh, modern series to watch then start with Matt Smith's Doctor Who, that would be Series *5* onwards. I doubt that you will find it confusing - he finds his entire new troupe of friends in the very first episode, straight after his latest regeneration.

EDIT: Errata, that's season 5. I watch too much of this stuff... >>


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 22, 2012)

I havent seen incption myself, I want to see it soon though, looks intresting.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> I havent seen incption myself, I want to see it soon though, looks intresting.



Oh it's definitely worth seeing, fantastic film. Not really sci-fi but it's something that's entertaining and worth rewatching. You could watch it like 5 times and probably pick up on something new every time.



Foxi4 said:


> Doctor Who is a specific character that was sort of designed to be re-bootable from the start. The character "dies" at the end of each "series" and re-vitalizes himself into a new form, so does his starship. He also usually ditches his friends for whatever reason and a new serie starts basically from scratch.
> 
> I assure you that if you want a fresh, modern series to watch then start with Matt Smith's Doctor Who, that would be Series 4 onwards. I doubt that you will find it confusing - he finds his entire new troupe of friends in the very first episode, straight after his latest regeneration.



Alright, I'll start there. Doctor Who has always interested me as a sci-fi classic on the level of Star Trek and it'll finally be nice to say I've seen some of it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> > Inception
> ...



XD How's Jurrasic Park not a sci-fi flick? A movie about cloning dinosaurs artificially isn't sci-fi?
Frankenstein is a sci-fi monster mold. 
Inception is sci-fi, since it's about a fictional scientific idea.
Children of Men is a more realistic form of sci-fi; an almost seamless advancement of current technology.
Akira's a cyberpunk sci-fi film. Technology gets higher, but life gets lower.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> .... An implication that 2001 could be anything but incredible and that Transformers or EVENT HORIZON is more worthwhile than it will get you a strangling from a film buff. Seriously. I mean, I respect the opinions of others, and I will seem like the hugest hypocrite in the world for saying this, but what is this. 2001 is not only one of the defining works of the sci-fi genre, it also serves as an extremely significant point in the history of movies. Stopping 2001 in 25 minutes is like stopping Titanic when the boat is about to sink. 25 minutes is NOT giving something a chance.



Excuse me, but I value my sanity. The OP wanted *modern* films and 2001 is anything but modern. Parhaps it kickstarted the genre and I'm not saying that the themes it consists are dull - what I'm saying is that from a modern standpoint the movie is boring. If you're going to tell me that it is not boring then sorry but you must be blind yourself.

I'm familiar with the summary of the plot and I was quite excited for watching it, I gave it two attempts and I was physically hurting at the end of each. The movie is padded, and that's it. The scenes with the monkeys finding the monolith should've taken up to 5 minutes - they take nearly half an hour. 20 minutes of absolutely nothing, 2 minutes of monkeys finding out that using bones as wepons is smart, 5 minutes of Kubric being fascinated by the monkey's corpse and showing it to the viewer from a variety of angles and 3 minutes of the monkeys gazing at the monolith.

Then we get about 15 minutes of staring at the space station. Nothing happens. We just enjoy the background music while we're supposed to be amazed by the effects, which admittedly were awesome at the time of release, but even then the scene was too long.

Hell, the movie opens with 5 minutes of a PITCH BLACK SCREEN and creepy screatching.

Excuse me, but the movie is "Artsier than Thou" and I would only use it as a refference in an essay to show how much the movies have changed since 2001. Don't get me wrong - the rouge intelligence HAL is a wonderful character, the notion that it begins to "feel" is quite expertly executed, but I don't like the way the movie is directed and I don't like the fact that the plot would fit on a single sheet of paper if you cut out all the unnecessary padding.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Doctor Who is a specific character that was sort of designed to be re-bootable from the start. The character "dies" at the end of each "series" and re-vitalizes himself into a new form, so does his starship. He also usually ditches his friends for whatever reason and a new serie starts basically from scratch.
> ...



I'd actually advise starting with the first new series (the 2005 one).
That way you'll get a bit more of the story, and everything was reexplained in that season anyway.
Failing that, start with series 5, not 4, as 4 is in the middle of a story arc, while 5 is after a regeneration, and therefore a reboot.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> XD How's Jurrasic Park not a sci-fi flick? A movie about cloning dinosaurs artificially isn't sci-fi?
> Frankenstein is a sci-fi monster mold.
> Inception is sci-fi, since it's about a fictional scientific idea.
> Children of Men is a more realistic form of sci-fi; an almost seamless advancement of current technology.
> Akira's a cyberpunk sci-fi film. Technology gets higher, but life gets lower.



Jurassic Park is more of a disaster film than anything else. Something big happens, shit goes, situation gets desperate, people escape in the end. Wikipedia says it's sci-fi but I consider more of a monster/disaster film.

Frankenstein is a monster flick. While science fiction is involved it's still a monster movie.

Inception, it has science in it but it feels more actiony. When you think sci-fi you think of a few things like space, time travel, aliens, etc. It had scientific ideas in it but didn't necessarily have the confines of sci-fi.

Children of Men, I guess I'll check it out. It's another film I've been meaning to watch but never got around to.

I'll look up Akira. It's not anime, is it? I really don't feel like sitting through some standard shlack.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

HaniKazmi said:


> I'd actually advise starting with the first new series (the 2005 one).
> That way you'll get a bit more of the story, and everything was reexplained in that season anyway.
> Failing that, start with series 5, not 4, as 4 is in the middle of a story arc, while 5 is after a regeneration, and therefore a reboot.


-snip!- Herp, derp! You're absolutely right - that's season 5. Damn, I got confused there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

Also, I'll probably start subscribing to Netflix. Looks like they have all the new Doctor Who series on there and they're a pain to pirate. Plus I've got a Xbox and Gold membership (for how long I don't know) so I guess I should either start subscribing or mooch off my dad's subscription.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'll look up Akira. It's not anime, is it? I really don't feel like sitting through some standard shlack.




You're going to fail if you assume something is 'shlack' because it's animated. Just saying. (I've never seen Akira, except when my friends tied me down and forced me to watch the ending, which was super creepy - more horror than sci-fi IMO)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> > .... An implication that 2001 could be anything but incredible and that Transformers or EVENT HORIZON is more worthwhile than it will get you a strangling from a film buff. Seriously. I mean, I respect the opinions of others, and I will seem like the hugest hypocrite in the world for saying this, but what is this. 2001 is not only one of the defining works of the sci-fi genre, it also serves as an extremely significant point in the history of movies. Stopping 2001 in 25 minutes is like stopping Titanic when the boat is about to sink. 25 minutes is NOT giving something a chance.
> ...


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 22, 2012)

its not slack,  ive seen the movie over ten times (have it on blu ray) , its a masterpeice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

@KingdomBlade in other words, what you find enjoyable in the movie I find unpleasant. This basically means that we have two different approaches to the same piece and it's unlikely that we'll understand eachother. A movie, much like a book, is supposed to convey a certain story. The story element in 2001 is being replaced by someone's personal pondering about space. That's that - there's not much more to talk about. As I said, the piece is to be watched for film studies, but definatelly not for personal enjoyment. Your arguments "pro" the movie are my arguments againts it, really. It's a matter of taste.

Don't get me wrong - I love sci-fi, it's one of my favourite genres. If "loving 2001" is the very basis of "loving sci-fi" then I guess I'm not a real fan afterall. I'm not going to write my name under a dumb convention, I'm not going to be horribly mainstream - I just don't like the movie and I believe I have the right not to like it, moreover, I don't think that I'm alone in this.

We should probably stop derailing the thread, if you'd like to write an in-depth analisis as to why this movie is so great in your opinion then you're free to post it as a review. Perhaps I'll watch 2001 again sometime, but I don't expect that to change my feelings for it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'll look up Akira. It's not anime, is it? I really don't feel like sitting through some standard shlack.


It's Japanese animation, however it's virtually a masterpiece of the anime subgenre. Like Spirited Away or Grave of Fireflies. It's the Blade Runner of anime. (or 2001 or Star War IV/V, whatever you think's the best)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> @KingdomBlade in other words, what you find enjoyable in the movie I find unpleasant. This basically means that we have two different approaches to the same piece and it's unlikely that we'll understand eachother. A movie, much like a book, is supposed to convey a certain story. The story element in 2001 is being replaced by someone's personal pondering about space. That's that - there's not much more to talk about. As I said, the piece is to be watched for film studies, but definatelly not for personal enjoyment. Your arguments &quot;pro&quot; the movie are my arguments againts it, really. It's a matter of taste.


A movie is a set of moving images. It's not essential that it convey a story. In essence, a set of images moving in succession is a movie, regardless of content. That's what makes 2001 so special. It goes against the common assumption that the primary purpose of a movie is to convey a story. Personal vision is something that is important in any work of art; and in the case of this, personal vision is what gives the movie drive.

Fine, agree to disagree then.

EDIT: Double post dammit. Too bad I can't meld.

EDIT 2: Liking a certain movie does not define a like for the genre. Never said anything about that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

His point was that those movies contain sci-fi elements but they are generally attributed to more specific genres.

Jurrasic Park is a typical instance of a Monster movie - the focus is not put on the science, it's put on dinosaurs.
In Frankenstein, we're again more interested in the monster, its relations with the doctor and with how the society percieves it. Horror Monster movie.
Inception is... hard to define. The film definatelly revolves around sci-fi elements, but I believe that the motive of "journey" is more important than the method used to enter the dreams. It's really a movie about the psyche rather than a sci-fi one.
Akira is sci-fi, clearly. Unfortunatelly it's japanese animation, which is frowned upon when it comes to school work thus I can see why the OP rejects it. It's "not too modern" either, and that's what the OP requested.
Children of Men I have not watched, thus I have no opinion.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 22, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> His point was that those movies contain sci-fi elements but they are generally attributed to more specific genres.
> 
> Jurrasic Park is a typical instance of a Monster movie - the focus is not put on the science, it's put on dinosaurs.
> In Frankenstein, we're again more interested in the monster, its relations with the doctor and with how the society percieves it. Horror Monster movie.
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> A large number of sci-fi movies focus minimally on the technology or the sci-fi elements themselves. Example being E.T., which is entirely about the bond between a boy and a strange friend. Turning E.T. into a werewolf likely wouldn't have detered the story one bit. Regardless, it's still sci-fi. An observation of these "non-purist" science-fiction movies can actually be interesting in a film study which is why it may be acceptable to include them.



Oh it would, greatly. The whole plot of E.T revolved around the fact that E.T is an alien, that he wants to "Go home", that he has supernatural abilities and that he came from outerspace. It's his "otherness" and his supernatural powers that were the very basis of the movie. He was chosen to be an alien to show off his "otherness" more thoroughly and to facilitate for his supernatural powers that no other being could have. Moreover, it's classification as sci-fi is only present *because* he's an alien, otherwise it'd get the "Kids Movie" label slapped on it and it would be forever forgotten.


----------



## shortz1994 (Jan 22, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I'll look up Akira. It's not anime, is it? I really don't feel like sitting through some standard shlack.
> ...


get Akira, Fist of the north star, Ninja scroll,and all the Vampire hunter d,series. these were the best back in the day.( i remember watching them all night  when they first came out.).
not to sure about "modern/newer" anime, i'm old school.


----------



## DS1 (Jan 22, 2012)

shortz1994 said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



He's looking for sci-fi, not ultra-violent cartoons imported because publishers didn't know any better O_O


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I'll look up Akira. It's not anime, is it? I really don't feel like sitting through some standard shlack.
> ...



I'm just not really in an anime mood. I saw the anime I've had a desire to see and really don't see myself expanding outside of what I enjoyed except for maybe Gundam. But that's a gigantic maybe. I saw my Gurren Lagann, I saw my Darker Than Black, I saw my Code Geass, I saw my Elfen Lied, and I don't want to see anything else honestly.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 22, 2012)

Metropolis (1927) - this is required viewing if you want to truly understand anything that came after it.

THX 1138 - short but sweet, also genre defining.

I'll add more when I have time to give it more thought, I've seen a considerable amount of Sci-Fi


----------



## DS1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DS1 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



Before you die, see Cowboy Bebop, at least the movie, if not the series. Everyone I know who 'hates anime' loves it, and everyone I know who loves anime (except for trolls looking to get attention) loves it. It's the first work of sci-fi I ever saw, and made me a little more open to it.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 22, 2012)

I like anime, but didn't find Cowboy bebop series or movie that fantastic (It looked incomplete for me). The music were good.


TV Series:
Falling skies (from Spielberg, surviving group 6 months after alien invasion killing 80% of population. Will be two seasons).
V 2009 (I didn't watch it yet, but I heard good things. Two seasons)
Sanctuary (though, it's more paranormal than SciFi. Three seasons)

Older (1999-2003), but some (a lot?) ideas which were used in Stargate series: Farscape.
It's really badly made, with marionette as main character, but it could be nice to make the analogy and see what has been used from that old series in series like Stargate SG-1 (the replicant for example).


If you want to watch stargate, at the end of Season 7 starts Atlantis season1 (they are linked, season by seasons).
Stargate Universe is separated, but could take place after SG1.


----------



## Majorami (Jan 22, 2012)

Rise of the Planet of the Drapes

And this time, its personal... home decor.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2012)

Babylon 5! Because hey, I had to.

Anyway, you have to see Children of Men.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Helpful Corn is being unknowingly Helpful.

His avatar just reminded me that you should also watch Red Dwarf. Really sci-fi, really "British", really funny.


----------



## xist (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> His avatar just reminded me that you should also watch Red Dwarf. Really sci-fi, really "British", really funny.



Early series = AWESOME
Later series = Not so much
Final series. = Best avoided....

I loved the atmosphere set up in the first series, Balance of Power being a special favourite episode. But when they started introducing more and more whacky elements i kind of lost the emotional connection i had with the characters....well Lister anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Still worth a quick watch, I'd say.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 23, 2012)

I was upset at the changes in season three at first, but now I don't even notice them.  I'm starting season five now, why are there only 6 episodes a season?


----------



## DS1 (Jan 23, 2012)

xist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > His avatar just reminded me that you should also watch Red Dwarf. Really sci-fi, really "British", really funny.
> ...



Yep, same here. The early series were hilarious, and the later ones kind-of meh. Never saw the final series (I don't even know if they aired them all here)


----------



## Depravo (Jan 23, 2012)

DS1 said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


They're filming a new series at the moment and according to Robert Llewellyn (Kryten) it's as funny as 'classic' Red Dwarf. He compared the new episodes to those of series 5 and 6.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually, another thought came to mind: Archer.

I know I've mentioned it before, but it's well worth checking out (And I'll count as science fiction because a) it takes place in a sort of alternate history, and b) Krieger). It's one of those shows that manages to mix a lot of different humor and character interaction into a single, funny product.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Actually, another thought came to mind: Archer.
> 
> I know I've mentioned it before, but it's well worth checking out (And I'll count as science fiction because a) it takes place in a sort of alternate history, and b) Krieger). It's one of those shows that manages to mix a lot of different humor and character interaction into a single, funny product.


Archer should be watched only for personal pleasure lol.


----------



## xist (Jan 23, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> I'm starting season five now, why are there only 6 episodes a season?



That's how things were generally filmed in the UK at that time, and even today. 6 (or perhaps 8) episodes is pretty standard and enabled British TV to cater to a broad range of different interests.


----------



## nasune (Jan 23, 2012)

Well most of the Sci-Fi flicks I've seen have been mentioned by now (which reminds me that I've seen way too many movies, I've seen about 99% of the films mentioned), but some that I haven't seen on here yet are Short Circuits 1 & 2, movies about a robot that's come to life after a freak accident and has to run from the autorities that want hm back (he's designed as a war machine).
On the Japanese side there's Casshern(live action), which is visually stunning (according to most who've seen it, I was not all that impressed with some parts to be honest), but depending on the cut the story can apparently be quite a mess (you can also watch Casshern Sins, which, though an anime, is not your run of the mill action anime(completely different story/ main character though, only some visual/naming consistencies(the main character is named Casshern and looks similar, there are other Cassherns too)).
Another unusual anime is Voices of a Distant Star, which is a short film about two people trying to remain in contact through texts which take longer to arrive the further one of them travels (it might not sound Sci-Fi like, but one party travels through space to take part in a war with an alien species).
Heh, even though you said you didn't want to watch anime, half of what I suggested is anime. Still CS was more of an afterthought due to Casshern (which is not an anime), and Voices is rather short (my copy is 25 min.) so it might be okay. (Interstella is great by the way, if only for the soundtrack (which coincidentally  is very important in the movie))


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Actually, another thought came to mind: Archer.
> 
> I know I've mentioned it before, but it's well worth checking out (And I'll count as science fiction because a) it takes place in a sort of alternate history, and b) Krieger). It's one of those shows that manages to mix a lot of different humor and character interaction into a single, funny product.



I saw the entire first season on Netflix, now I'm just waiting for them to put up the second season. But yes, it's hysterical.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

I just realized that I didn't mention* Starship Troopers* yet, which is weird as it's one of my favourites. Oh, let the corn and cheese fest begin...


----------



## Cyan (Jan 23, 2012)

Galaxy Quest. (1999)
It's a parody of Sci-Fi genre.

H2G2 ? (I never read/watch it yet so I don't know the genre).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I just realized that I didn't mention* Starship Troopers* yet, which is weird as it's one of my favourites. Oh, let the corn and cheese fest begin...



Saw most of it (but missed a few bits and pieces) and it's pretty good, nothing study worthy though.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you thought of watching "MisFits" It's got some sexy scenes  aswell as being funny at times
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misfits_(TV_series)


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 23, 2012)

actually Starship Troopers is study worthy if you take it as satire, which in fact it is.  Is this only film study?  If not there are more than a few books I would like to recommend.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> actually Starship Troopers is study worthy if you take it as satire, which in fact it is.  Is this only film study?  If not there are more than a few books I would like to recommend.



Only film but I need an accompanying textbook to read with it, something about my study. I'm guessing you wanted to suggest like sci-fi novels but if you know of any good reads on the sci-fi genre then that'd be great as well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 23, 2012)

Helpful Corn said:


> actually Starship Troopers is study worthy if you take it as satire, which in fact it is.



[yt]KIsv1YOFNys[/yt]


Yyyyyep. Symbolism ontop of symbolism.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 23, 2012)

This probably wont fit your needs but it does give remarkable insight into the genre, although from an authors perspective not a film makers.  Heinlen never had much success with hollywood and this will give you insight into why the very best of the genre is so tough to transfer onto the big screen. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumbles_from_the_Grave

EDIT: Also if you consider things like Star Trek and Starship Troopers, you could explore why the genre is so suitable to address modern human issues through the use of futuristic atmosphere and aliens/robots.


----------

